# "LaunchAppAndWait failed" Error during Battlefield 2 Installation



## tadde92 (May 1, 2008)

So, whenever i install Battlefield 2, everything goes smooth untill i get to the window where i have to read about licenses and stuff about DX 9.0c and when i press next i get this error: About Failed to LaunchAppAndWait and DXsetup.exe (picture provided) and the setup guide wont respond so i have to close it by taskmanager. I'm using a legal copy of BF2 so it wont be a problem since i bought it for a couple of hours ago. I don't get to have the option to wether say yes or no to DX 9 installation, just Cancel, Back and next. It pops up after the option to install Gamespy or not.
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg2/Tadde92/OMG2009.jpg
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg2/Tadde92/BF2.jpg

My specs:
8800GT
Q6600
2GB Memory
Windows XP SP2

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## MzTyla (Nov 28, 2008)

There is no problem with your machine at least I don't think there is.
LaunchAppAndWait is a command line used within InstallShield via InstallScript. I'm afraid they probably haven't handled the error check properly within the installer. as that is the command to launch the setup.exe.
Have you tried to run the exe via command line?

i suggest contacting the software vendor for another copy as your copy is buggy.


----------

